# Black/blue tongue?? what does this mean??



## bree00

We have a 2 day old baby goat thats almost all black and has black coloring on the tip of her tongue only...Does anyone know if this is normal or weird?? shes doing good..so..


----------



## Epona142

My favorite doe, Hope, has a black tongue, but there's some pink on the underside. I imagine it's normal


----------



## boeredinoh

In dogs that usually just means they are a mixed breed, same for pureblood Boer goats. they have a dark pigment under their tail, when they are a percentage, there are usually spots of lighter color also. I have found this to be true about tongues too. Nothing to worry about... just a beauty mark


----------



## liz

My white doe Angel has a pink tongue with black spots...and every other place that has skin showing is spotted, under her tail, her eyelids, nose and lips, I think your baby is fine, thats just how she's made.


----------



## kannm

liz said:


> My white doe Angel has a pink tongue with black spots...and every other place that has skin showing is spotted, under her tail, her eyelids, nose and lips, I think your baby is fine, thats just how she's made.


awwwwwww that is sweet


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep...I agree.... it is normal.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## bree00

she is dark pigmented on her lips and tail also. She only has Two spots of white. One on the top of her head and a spot on her belly. I really like how unusual she is.


----------



## liz

She may change color as she gets older, the bi-colored tongue just adds to her uniqueness.


----------



## mrs. lam

Both of my sheep have black tongues. They love to show you when you are late feeding.  I think if Baa Baa opened his mouth any wider, his head would disappear. (he is very loud and tries to out yell my Nubian which is saying a lot)

Gina


----------



## goinggoaty

My little ND wether is black with white spots amd his tongue is comepletly black on top but pink underneath and his gums are black and pink mottled it's cute....

Gina- LOL, Out yelling a Nubian WOW he's got courage for sure that's a mighty task...


----------

